# Is it worth litter training rats?



## SkyOreos (Jan 27, 2019)

Is it worth litter training rats? From my research, people who do say that it makes cleanup easier. However, other people say that rats will still pee/scent mark around the cage. What do you think?


----------



## shibezone (Feb 5, 2018)

I think it's worth it and from experience basically both statements you made are true!

I do really think it makes clean up much easier, I only have to deal with a few stray poops versus poop all over the place which makes taking the fleece liners out much quicker on cleaning day and it means less need for constant spot cleaning each day to keep it picked up.
While you can't stop them from scent marking, it's just a rat thing they have to do, I found it helped cut down on everything everywhere getting soaked randomly versus a few spots I could focus on. I use some pee rocks (just flat rocks from outside, thoroughly cleaned) for my boys in their litter box and you better believe they use them, similarly I have some tiles and they like to pee on those and it's easy to keep them wiped down! The only trouble spot I have is where they sleep, because they're gross and like to 'marinate' but that's just rats for you.

One other benefit of litter training them is it helps cut down on accidents while they're out for playtime! They're not perfect but I've seen all three of my rats hop back up in the cage, do their business in the litter box, then come right back out to play.

Last benefit I can think of is it helps you keep an eye on their potty habits, such as any strange developments or just how much they poop in general.

Also from my experience: The rats almost just potty train themselves if you give them those things, I've had next to no trouble with it as long as I keep the litter box clean!


----------



## JimboJones (Jan 29, 2019)

How do you potty train the rats if they dont do it themself? I have had both gerbils and dwarf hamsters, and they potty trained themself


----------



## Chove (Mar 23, 2014)

I just recently trained my two new(ish) boys after years of not bothering with previous rats, it's def worth it because it makes cleaning up a bit easier. I got a nice big litter tray (I think it's for rabbits as well?) and it didn't take long to train them, just a week and they got the idea quite quickly. I didn't do anything special, really, I just put it in the corner where they seemed to be pooping most often and kept moving their droppings to it when they went anywhere else in the cage. When I clean out the cage I leave a bit of the old litter in the tray so they know where the designated toilet is. It has a wee plastic grate on it and I just used Back 2 Nature which I use for the rest of the cage as well. Towards cleaning day they stop using it if they think it's too unclean, but that helps me remember to clean them out on the same day every week. Sometimes they poop next to it which I think is just them missing the toilet, but 99% of the time they go in the litter-tray. It's worth a try at least, worst that can happen is they don't use it and you're out the cost of a litter-tray.


----------



## JimboJones (Jan 29, 2019)

Okey, sounds like smart guys, guess they too like to keep it clean. Will be getting a big trey for that, so hopefully they should figure it out.


----------



## Chove (Mar 23, 2014)

If you catch a rat pooping in the wrong place move them to the litter tray, and if you see one using it give praise and/or a treat. I didn't have to do that, but apparently it helps. Good luck!


----------

